# Tayda Shipping



## benny_profane (Jul 13, 2021)

Is DHL still a shipping option for CONUS?


----------



## Robert (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm not seeing it either.   

It could be a website glitch, the shipping calculator seems to be behaving a little erratically at the moment.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 13, 2021)

Ah okay. I opened a ticket. I’ll report back when I get a response.


----------



## BPFuzz (Jul 13, 2021)

I saw a post in another group with their email reply from Tayda. DHL has been removed from the option for the US due to a lack of flights and that UPS serves the same function. DHL was going to continue being used for other regions (like Asia).


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 14, 2021)

So, is it an error that there’s only one shipping option available? UPS isn’t selectable when I check. It defaults to ‘standard shipping’ with no option to change it.


----------



## mdc (Jul 14, 2021)

I'd assume that what's on the website are your current options. They're a small company relatively speaking and seem pretty on top of shipping given how much of their business is intl DTC.

We only had one (fast! expensive!) option in Canada for several months, they only recently added a slow/cheap one.


----------



## Untro (Jul 14, 2021)

Damn thats a huge drag, DHL usually got it over in a few days rather than a few weeks for just a few dollars more, spoiled me i guess!
Has anyone tried 





						Surplus Electronics Sales, Great Prices on Surplus Electronics and more!
					

Surplus sales of Hobby Motors, Breadboard, Torx Screwdriver Sets, 555 Timers, Potentiometers, 1N4004 Diodes, 5mm Ultra Bright White LEDs and Capacitors.



					www.surplus-electronics-sales.com
				



? I found it the other day but havent made an order yet, apparently theyre out of Ohio and have no minimum order and stock a few harder to find bits.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 14, 2021)

Update from Hugo:



> Hello,
> 
> Good day, we have UPS Express for USA now, sorry for last night, we had technical glitch and express shipping option didn't show.
> 
> ...



So it looks like there's an expedited option still, but it wasn't available yesterday.


----------



## Loxton (Jul 14, 2021)

DHL have pull out till the end of year for Australia.  From Hugo.


                   Hugo Tayda                    12 Jul, 09:13

Hello,

Good day, I am sorry last week DHL said they ran out of flights and suspended services partially.
DHL say their problem will be like this maybe until end of year. So we have only UPS now.
Please let us know about your experience if you see any significant difference between 2 company services.

Thank you for choosing us.

Best Regards,
Hugo


----------



## ntuncer (Nov 23, 2021)

Bad news from Tayda, they turned off the standard shipping option. I hope they will find a solution asap cause the biggest issue is paying expensive taxes etc if the package comes with DHL Express and UPS to EU. Here is the message from them:

Unfortunately just recently postal service over here has increased their price a lot and become even more expensive than express services. Therefore we had to turn off Standard Shipping option for now. We are working on finding more solutions.
We apologize for any inconvenience. Thank you for your patience.
Best Regards,
JEMIE


----------



## almondcity (Nov 23, 2021)

thanks Obama


----------



## zgrav (Nov 23, 2021)

Odd.  I placed an order with Tayda on Saturday (four days ago) with DHS delivery to Virginia USA.  The confirmation email said it would be delivered this coming  Friday, but the package arrived yesterday (Monday).  I think that is the quickest delivery I have ever received from Tayda.


----------



## peccary (Nov 23, 2021)

zgrav said:


> Odd.  I placed an order with Tayda on Saturday (four days ago) with DHS delivery to Virginia USA.  The confirmation email said it would be delivered this coming  Friday, but the package arrived yesterday (Monday).  I think that is the quickest delivery I have ever received from Tayda.


I'm in California and had a shipment get to me from them in like three days or so recently. DHL from Tayda gets to me incredibly fast and is much cheaper than any other shipping option they have. I think the issue though is in the EU and UK specifically.


----------



## zgrav (Nov 23, 2021)

peccary said:


> I'm in California and had a shipment get to me from them in like three days or so recently. DHL from Tayda gets to me incredibly fast and is much cheaper than any other shipping option they have. I think the issue though is in the EU and UK specifically.


Got it.  I saw the post above mentioning flights to the US being an issue, but I see now that it was from July.


----------



## jfk911 (Nov 23, 2021)

Its been like that for a couple weeks for Canada, I asked the question and received the same answer as ntuncer. I was going to place a small order but with DHL express it just does not make sense, I'll need to wait until my order becomes a bit bigger.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 23, 2021)

I irrationally hate DHL so I just suffer with USPS.


----------



## vigilante398 (Nov 23, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I irrationally hate DHL so I just suffer with USPS.


That is super irrational, I love DHL. Never had any negative experiences with them, shipping is generally reasonably priced, and I get things from the other side of the world in 3 days.


----------



## fractal33 (Nov 23, 2021)

zgrav said:


> Odd.  I placed an order with Tayda on Saturday (four days ago) with DHS delivery to Virginia USA.  The confirmation email said it would be delivered this coming  Friday, but the package arrived yesterday (Monday).  I think that is the quickest delivery I have ever received from Tayda.


I had the same experience last week. Hey I'm in VA too! You in NoVA?

Does anyone have experience with UPS from Tayda? DHL gets to me in less than a week usually.


----------



## finebyfine (Nov 23, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I irrationally hate DHL so I just suffer with USPS.



I've been slammed with brutal customs fees from each of DHL/UPS/Fedex so I default to USPS for all international orders, personally.

If I needed something fast I wouldn't be ordering it from Thailand!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 23, 2021)

fractal33 said:


> I had the same experience last week. Hey I'm in VA too! You in NoVA?
> 
> Does anyone have experience with UPS from Tayda? DHL gets to me in less than a week usually.


I chose ups once and they slapped me with a brokerage fee after the fact


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 23, 2021)

ntuncer said:


> Bad news from Tayda, they turned off the standard shipping option. I hope they will find a solution asap cause the biggest issue is paying expensive taxes etc if the package comes with DHL Express and UPS to EU. Here is the message from them:
> 
> Unfortunately just recently postal service over here has increased their price a lot and become even more expensive than express services. Therefore we had to turn off Standard Shipping option for now. We are working on finding more solutions.
> We apologize for any inconvenience. Thank you for your patience.
> ...


Thanks for that, I was wondering and just sent them an email earlier this afternoon. 


jfk911 said:


> Its been like that for a couple weeks for Canada, I asked the question and received the same answer as ntuncer. I was going to place a small order but with DHL express it just does not make sense, I'll need to wait until my order becomes a bit bigger.


Indeed, with the order I had (parts and enclosures for 4 pedal), it will likely add 10$ per pedal with the clearance fees. It will get here quickly, but I don't mind the wait with the regular service.


----------



## fractal33 (Nov 23, 2021)

Btw DHL is an option for shipping atm with Tadya. I guess it got resolved? Sorry if I missed this I kinda skimmed the thread.


----------



## jfk911 (Nov 23, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks for that, I was wondering and just sent them an email earlier this afternoon.
> 
> Indeed, with the order I had (parts and enclosures for 4 pedal), it will likely add 10$ per pedal with the clearance fees. It will get here quickly, but I don't mind the wait with the regular service.


I was thinking of self clearing to save their brokerage fee, however that means I need to go to the airport to clear which depending on my schedule can also be a pain. However you would still have the 13% tax and 6% customs on top of the $15.00 shipping, so on a $100 order you can tack on 35% if you self clear if not you would be closer to 75% if the brokerage is $40.00 as some people have claimed.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 23, 2021)

I don’t think I’ve ever been hit with customs fees for an international purchase. Haven’t ordered from Tayda at all in over a year and a half though— anything change in that time making customs fees tougher, or have I just been lucky?


----------



## vigilante398 (Nov 23, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever been hit with customs fees for an international purchase. Haven’t ordered from Tayda at all in over a year and a half though— anything change in that time making customs fees tougher, or have I just been lucky?


Depends where you live. In the US I think DHL only makes you pay if the shipment value is over $500, which I didn't know until I placed a $1100 PCB order and found out I had to pay about $150 in customs for the shipment to be released. Now I order designs 2-3 at a time instead of waiting to get a bunch at once. I think my biggest Tayda order ever was like $400, no customs fee on that one.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 23, 2021)

For Canada, it was about 30$ for a 100/150 order. During the early days of the pandemic, DHL was also the only option so I learned to live with it. I will consolidate the 2 orders I was going to make in the coming month it seems…


----------



## Preverb (Nov 23, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> For Canada, it was about 30$ for a 100/150 order. During the early days of the pandemic, DHL was also the only option so I learned to live with it. I will consolidate the 2 orders I was going to make in the coming month it seems…



I can't believe the couriers still get away with that brokerage fee from US to Canada.  I can get stuff shipped to Australia with no issues in terms of clearance.  Now that pedalpcb doesn't have a cheap option for shipping to Aus, I looked into sending something to a relative in BC.  But my brother thinks there might be duty to pay and that BS brokerage fee.  I may as well send the package here using a fast / expensive priority shipping option...


----------



## ntuncer (Nov 24, 2021)

fractal33 said:


> Btw DHL is an option for shipping atm with Tadya. I guess it got resolved? Sorry if I missed this I kinda skimmed the thread.


At least for UK and EU, there were 2 different DHL options, DHL standard and DHL express. Standard one is disabled currently which comes from via post office.


----------



## DAJE (Nov 24, 2021)

Preverb said:


> I can't believe the couriers still get away with that brokerage fee from US to Canada.  I can get stuff shipped to Australia with no issues in terms of clearance.  Now that pedalpcb doesn't have a cheap option for shipping to Aus, I looked into sending something to a relative in BC.  But my brother thinks there might be duty to pay and that BS brokerage fee.  I may as well send the package here using a fast / expensive priority shipping option...


I just had a look at shipping from PPCB to Aus; any more than 2 PCBs in the cart and it defaults to AUD$66-ish for postage. I guess I shouldn't hurry to finish the two PCBs I have, 'cause I ain't buying any more till that improves.  Assuming it ever does, post-lockdown world might well mean sadistic postal charges will kill international shopping.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 24, 2021)

DAJE said:


> I just had a look at shipping from PPCB to Aus; any more than 2 PCBs in the cart and it defaults to AUD$66-ish for postage. I guess I shouldn't hurry to finish the two PCBs I have, 'cause I ain't buying any more till that improves.  Assuming it ever does, post-lockdown world might well mean sadistic postal charges will kill international shopping.


I think he fixed that now.  Mine gives an option for the shipping now.  I am actually looking at forwarding companies like myus.com and hopshopgo.  I have a few items I want to buy and some parts are hard to find in Aus.  I figure this stuff all weighs next to nothing and the size is small so they should be able to combine it all into a box for shipping.


----------



## DAJE (Nov 24, 2021)

Preverb said:


> I think he fixed that now.  Mine gives an option for the shipping now.  I am actually looking at forwarding companies like myus.com and hopshopgo.  I have a few items I want to buy and some parts are hard to find in Aus.  I figure this stuff all weighs next to nothing and the size is small so they should be able to combine it all into a box for shipping.


Good thinking. You may or may not get slugged with the GST, though. Not really sure how they enforce that on items from forwarding companies.


----------



## vigilante398 (Nov 24, 2021)

DAJE said:


> I just had a look at shipping from PPCB to Aus; any more than 2 PCBs in the cart and it defaults to AUD$66-ish for postage. I guess I shouldn't hurry to finish the two PCBs I have, 'cause I ain't buying any more till that improves.  Assuming it ever does, post-lockdown world might well mean sadistic postal charges will kill international shopping.


USPS has suspended most deliveries to Australia and New Zealand, the only ones going through are priority express packages, which are super expensive. I sell the occasional pedal to that part of the world and I've had to cancel a couple orders because priority express international is somewhere around $70 USD just for a single pedal in a small box. I haven't found any cheaper method (UPS, FedEx and DHL were absurdly expensive) but also haven't really looked at any forward companies.

One Australian customer requested that I build his pedal anyway and just hold onto it until shipping opens back up so it's sitting on a shelf now, but if there are any reasonable forwarding companies out there it would save the wait.

EDIT: just looked at packagehopper.myus.com looks like I can get a pedal from Chicago to Australia for about $30, only $5 more than I used to pay pre-COVID.


----------



## DAJE (Nov 24, 2021)

vigilante398 said:


> USPS has suspended most deliveries to Australia and New Zealand, the only ones going through are priority express packages, which are super expensive. I sell the occasional pedal to that part of the world and I've had to cancel a couple orders because priority express international is somewhere around $70 USD just for a single pedal in a small box. I haven't found any cheaper method (UPS, FedEx and DHL were absurdly expensive) but also haven't really looked at any forward companies.
> 
> One Australian customer requested that I build his pedal anyway and just hold onto it until shipping opens back up so it's sitting on a shelf now, but if there are any reasonable forwarding companies out there it would save the wait.
> 
> EDIT: just looked at packagehopper.myus.com looks like I can get a pedal from Chicago to Australia for about $30, only $5 more than I used to pay pre-COVID.


Australia Post seems to have improved a lot from where it was a month or two ago, and I've got a few packages from China really quickly in the last few weeks. The US is the only country that's suspended mail to Aus, as far as I'm aware. 

US$30 for shipping a pedal from the US seems like an OK price to me. About AUD$42. Not cheap but not unreasonably expensive.


----------



## vigilante398 (Nov 24, 2021)

DAJE said:


> US$30 for shipping a pedal from the US seems like an OK price to me. About AUD$42. Not cheap but not unreasonably expensive.


I agree, the customer paid US$25 already, I'm okay eating $5 to get it the rest of the way out the door, especially since he's been waiting 6 weeks already.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 24, 2021)

DAJE said:


> Australia Post seems to have improved a lot from where it was a month or two ago, and I've got a few packages from China really quickly in the last few weeks. The US is the only country that's suspended mail to Aus, as far as I'm aware.
> 
> US$30 for shipping a pedal from the US seems like an OK price to me. About AUD$42. Not cheap but not unreasonably expensive.


Japan post suspended service to Australia months ago. I've had a 1980 Tokai 335 sitting in a warehouse for months.  I have now added a bass and pedal board and will probably just pay the super high shipping price to get it here.


----------



## DAJE (Nov 24, 2021)

Preverb said:


> Japan post suspended service to Australia months ago. I've had a 1980 Tokai 335 sitting in a warehouse for months.  I have now added a bass and pedal board and will probably just pay the super high shipping price to get it here.


OK, hadn't heard that.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Nov 26, 2021)

I didn't check my cart in Tayda since a while.
I'm from Italy, and I had, the last time I checked, the Registered Mail shipping available, though the the delivery time could to be until 90 days.
Yesterday I saw I can use just two DHL shipping, that means I have to pay, probably or for sure, fee and VAT.
Did someone in EU use the DHL shipping for about 45 $, received it in a bag package, and not in a big box, without pay fee and VAT?

Thanks.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 1, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> For Canada, it was about 30$ for a 100/150 order. During the early days of the pandemic, DHL was also the only option so I learned to live with it. I will consolidate the 2 orders I was going to make in the coming month it seems…


So to follow-up on this. I had an order for 178 CAD$ and the custom/brokerage clearance fee was 28.50 CAD$


----------



## Mike52 (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm guessing I don't understand how Tayda shipping works. Everything I've gotten from them comes from Louisville, Co. Are they shipping from Thailand any orders that don't originate outside the US?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 20, 2021)

Mike52 said:


> I'm guessing I don't understand how Tayda shipping works. Everything I've gotten from them comes from Louisville, Co. Are they shipping from Thailand any orders that don't originate outside the US?


Yep, in my understanding, they have a distribution centre for the US, and the rest departs from Thailand.


----------



## benny_profane (Dec 20, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Yep, in my understanding, they have a distribution centre for the US, and the rest departs from Thailand.


Look up the address in google maps. It’s a house. They use it for drop shipping to US addresses via USPS.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Dec 21, 2021)

Thailand Post delivery is available in my EU country, now.
My cart is around 0.53 kg, about 54 $ of material and almost 21 $ Thailand Post delivery. Probably I'll add something else.
No DHL, so I should pay just the VAT because in Italy under 150 € I have to pay just the VAT.
Should I expect some bad jokes?


----------



## temol (Dec 21, 2021)

Elijah-Baley said:


> Should I expect some bad jokes?


From us or from Italian customs officers?


----------



## Mike52 (Dec 23, 2021)

Well I guess I'll add my stupid Tayda ordering tricks to the pile. I ordered some pots that I can't finish a project without (my oversight) and I ignorantly also included a handful of painted enclosures with the order. Placed the order 12-5-21 and was notified yesterday that my order arrived at an Aurora, Co. USPS station. 

I can usually get passive components from them in about two weeks or so, faster if I spend the money on UPS (I live in Alaska). My suspicion is that their Louisville, CO. location keeps a stock of commonly ordered passive components, but that painted enclosures have to come from Bangkok. I think if I'd have known this in advance, I would have separated the orders. I just didn't think about it at the time that I was in an ordering frenzy. It's frustrating when a build is waiting on a single component, and mine are more often than not unfortunately. 

Tayda is great for what they are, but they are not Johnny-on-the-Spot.


----------

